

Any idea why tango.com redirects to Facebook.com/youvebeentangoed? - ryno2019
http://i.imgur.com/5yWE07y.png

======
jgrahamc
whois tango.com will tell you that it is owned by Britvic.

[http://www.britvic.co.uk/](http://www.britvic.co.uk/)

Britvic is a company that makes a drink called Tango.

[http://www.britvic.co.uk/en/Our-brands/Tango/Tango-
Orange.as...](http://www.britvic.co.uk/en/Our-brands/Tango/Tango-Orange.aspx)

You've been tangoed was part of a British TV campaign for the drink.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tango_%28drink%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tango_%28drink%29)

